# How many licensed builders/remodelers on MS?



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Terry Williams said:


> I did call and the explanation made my head hurt and she referred me to a Michigan Gov website and I didn't have enough time to devout to it. It sounds like two licenses are involved.
> 
> I'v had my state license in Michigan over 10 years, never tried to get an electrical license.
> 
> If you can't get a license without living in the state it would lead me to believe that the electrical unions were involved in writing the law. Before I get hate mail I didin't say anything bad about the unions.


Shoot a PM to Mickey Finn, He's a State Union Minion and should be able to confirm your suspicions....


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Thats weird cuz the some of the electrical contractors and many other Mechanical contractors were all bidding on the new O'rielly Auto Parts this past winter in Oakland County. I know you can have a plumbing & mechanical License in Ohio, Indiana, New York, Illinois, while being a Michigan resident.


Yes but it dosent work in reverse.......Ohio Contractor having Ohio address having a Michigan (CONTRACTORS? or MASTERS? I forget which one or maybe both) Licence is a No No. There are ways around it but its complicated.
I gave up trying 10 years ago.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Holds a master electrician's license or has not less than 1 master electrician residing in this state who is in his or her full-time employ. The master electrician shall be actively in charge of and responsible for code compliance of all installations of electrical wiring and equipment. 
Out-of-state corporations will not qualify for a contractor's license unless they employ a master electrician residing in the state of Michigan. 
Must take and pass the examination.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Terry Williams said:


> Holds a master electrician's license or has not less than 1 master electrician residing in this state who is in his or her full-time employ. The master electrician shall be actively in charge of and responsible for code compliance of all installations of electrical wiring and equipment.
> Out-of-state corporations will not qualify for a contractor's license unless they employ a master electrician residing in the state of Michigan.
> Must take and pass the examination.


Thank you very much......Ive been looking. Yes the corporation had something to do with it. TX AGAIN!!


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Your welcome. I think I looked into this several years ago. I have a guy that will take a permit, but I generally don't do electrical in Michigan. 

Aren't you glad Stanley (Toledo) retired?


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Terry Williams said:


> Your welcome. I think I looked into this several years ago. I have a guy that will take a permit, but I generally don't do electrical in Michigan.
> 
> Aren't you glad Stanley (Toledo) retired?


Im LMAO........I dated his daughter in High school and fished with him when he was in business.(His FIL owned a chain of grocery stores) He had a nice Wellcraft and wouldnt allow dirty worms so we had to "Wash our worms". I would let that be known occasionally and he would contact me with a few choice words. With that being said...YES!!! He was shall I say...Strict?..LOLOL

Thanks 4 the memories!!!


----------



## carpenter (Apr 20, 2006)

Licensed since 89 or 90, in the trade since 78.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I had a builders license for probably 20 years, but I let it lapse last year.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am wanting to build a pole barn on my land this summer to fall... I am in wellston area, is there any builders around there that may be interested? May buy a kit and have it installed not sure yet. Let me know.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> I am wanting to build a pole barn on my land this summer to fall... I am in wellston area, is there any builders around there that may be interested? May buy a kit and have it installed not sure yet. Let me know.


Call Ted Fairbanks. He's just outside of Wellston. He mainly builds pole barns. I'm looking for someone to build a cabin.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Is that the name of his company also? where would i find his # at? I live down between ann arbor and detroit, dont have a phone book for wellston... Thanks by the way steve for the info!


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Licensed since 95. Been going full tilt ever since!


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Steve said:


> Call Ted Fairbanks. He's just outside of Wellston. He mainly builds pole barns. I'm looking for someone to build a cabin.


Steve; I am a General Contractor and would be interested in giving you a estimate on building a cabin. I also live near Wellston.


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> Is that the name of his company also? where would i find his # at? I live down between ann arbor and detroit, dont have a phone book for wellston... Thanks by the way steve for the info!


 MichiganHunter1971: I will also give you a estimate on your pole building if you still need someone to build it.


----------



## outdoorhuntingproducts (Jun 13, 2011)

And how many have been on Fox2 news hall of shame???? LOL


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

MichiganHunter1971 Sent you a pm let me know if you got it.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup I have it, Thanks.


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

Steve said:


> I'm looking for someone to build a cabin.


 Wellston is pushing the boundries of where we work and right now I'm booked through july or so but i would be happy to take a look or talk to you about what you want to do, even if you find a builder, if you want any second opinions on products or what not hit me up. I have been on jobsites since I was born. Homebuilding, boats and ducks are the only things I can really say I know:lol: shoot me a PM if interested and I'll get you my phone number

edit, just saw the date on these posts, you probably already have your cabin!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Was licensed for 20 years. Didn't renew my license about 10 years ago, figured I'd get it again when I wanted. Just starting to kick myself for doing so, with all the new BS regs.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> I am looking for someone to build a place in the Wellston area. Would prefer to hire someone from the site.


Most guys in the welston/irons area are builders Steve.:lol::lol: I would think one of them would be a MS member. My family has had a cabin in the Irons area for more than 60 years. I recieved my first licence in 84 and it was a job to get one then.( travel to lansing and long two part test ) I am now gleefully retired and can enjoy the fishing.


----------

